# 15 Weeks with twins - movement?



## chillypink

My partner and I have been having fertility treatment for over a year, we finally got a positive test at the end of September. Now 15 weeks pregnant, with twins, things are beginning to sink in.

Slowly beginning to get out of that 1st trimester, feeling rubbish stage. Still really tired and now have a stinking cold to contend with. 

When are we likely to feel movement of the babies?

Once Christmas is over with I think everything will happen so fast...


----------



## charveyron

congratulations on your twin bump!!!!! I first felt my twins move at exactly 16 weeks, and they were my first pregnancy! Shouldn't be too much longer for you to wait! x


----------



## xCorkettex

Congratulations on your double bump :D x


----------



## becky77

congrats, i felt my boys move at 16 weeks too.
x


----------



## Soon2be3

Congrats I felt my twinnies at 11 weeks but its my second pregnancy and I knew what to look for


----------



## emzlouize

congrats , i felt mine move around 15/16 weeks it was only popping sensation but now i can feel them alot more lol, this is my 1st pregnancy too x


----------



## Helen

Congratulations on your double bump!

I felt the first movements at 16 weeks. DH felt them at around 20 weeks.


----------



## saraian24

Im not sure on twin movments! but i wanted to say congratulations!!!


----------



## Janedoe

I cant feel anything! Im worried now. Congrats on the twin bump. x


----------



## itsmelou1984

Soon2be3 said:


> Congrats I felt my twinnies at 11 weeks but its my second pregnancy and I knew what to look for

glad i wasnt the only one who felt 'them' move at 11 wk, i thought i was only having one (2nd pregnancy) and thought i was going crazy when i felt 'the baby' move, now i found out 'the baby' is 2 babies and now it makes more sense how i'd felt them :) x x


----------



## lyndseyb2909

:happydance:I didn't feel my twins move until i was 23 weeks. Now there 8 months they never stop


----------



## xMumziex

Hiya!
I'm 16 weeks pregnant with twins!
I've already got a little girl whose 2 years old..
very excited & nervous about having twins.. would love it if i had someone to talk to?
Im on msn.. [email protected] co. uk xx


----------



## itsmelou1984

aww congrats on the twin pregnancies. thats how i feel mumzie! my lil girls just turned 4 and im still nervous/excited but i know im gonna have loadsa support whic helps loads!! i only found out 2 week ago about them too :) x


----------



## honey08

just wanted to say congrats :wohoo::dance:


----------



## earthangel

I have been feeling movements a whiel,I believe it depends on how your uterus has tilted and where babies are laid.
I heard a heartbeat for the first time last night,was amazing xx


----------

